# BIG trucks.......



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Jun 7, 2012)

Another one pulling intoday reminded me of this album of past shipments....

http://s60.Rule #2/albums/h23/mdlbldrmatt135/trucks/

Matt


----------



## Kevin (Jun 7, 2012)

A few years ago I saw a full sized diesel/electric locomotive being pulled down the highway to Sherman Texas, and the trailer was not as significant as that. It had the rear steering rig also but didn't have those two extra sets of wheels. I can't imagine what is in there that's heavier than a full sized locomotive. 

:yikes:


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Jun 8, 2012)

The bigger ones there are rated to 150-175 tons.... there's bigger that are made to travel the highwyas rated to 250+ tons..

http://diamondheavyhaul.com/equipment.htm


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jun 8, 2012)

There's a guy here in Popcornfarte' that made millions hauling loads like that. I never saw his rigs loaded. That's some impressive stuff!


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jun 15, 2012)

Matt,
Do you happen to know where that load was going to end up? The reason I ask is, a rig, painted exactly like that, with what looked like the same type of load, came through yesterday. There is highway construction going on and they had to detour around town. I happened to meet them as they were getting back on US 287 heading north toward Amarillo. It was a pretty impressive sight.


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 16, 2012)

My wife works for Ameren Gas and Elec. Co. and she's the one you call when you have to have power wires raised to allow big loads to get through. Lots and lots of planning before that load even starts down the road. 

This weeks load: a huge steel vessel being hauled from Morton, IL to Keokuk, IA. The heigth is 18' 6", and many elec. lines will have to be raised.
Gary


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 16, 2012)

Our shop was just down the road from a pre-stressed concrete plant. They used to have a convoy of trucks taking off early in the morning with concrete bridge pieces. Front of property was 200' wide and tractor to back was longer. The guy steering in the back in the winter must have been really cold cause he would be bundled up with ski mask. 100++ tons of concrete above you on slippery roads would not quite be my cup of tea...........


----------



## Gene Howe (Jun 16, 2012)

The largest load I ever saw was a Mueller tank from Springfield, MO going to the Budweiser brewery in St. Louis.
I don't know the length for sure, but it spanned 2 flat bed rail road cars + some hang over on each end. There was an empty car at each end. 
The apparatus that cradled the tank had some sort of swivel (like a goose neck) that was in a receiver on the rail cars. As it went around curves, the tank swung out over the side of the cars. IIRC, they averaged about 8 MPH on the trip. 
Budweiser had to buy up several structures that were along the tracks at different curves. They demolished them and rebuilt some of them.
It was an amazing sight going down the tracks. 
I looked and couldn't find any pics on the net. But, both Bud and Mueller have pics in their corporate offices.


----------

